# CK30 HST won't turn off



## eligio pena

I have a 2007 CK30 HST that won't turn off when I turn the ignition key to the off position. I have to manually pull the fuel stop to shut down the engine.

Any recommendations? I found on the internet something about a timer relay but could not locate the relay behind the dash/console. I took off the fuel solenoid and connected it direct to the battery and it doesn't click so I guess it is the fuel solenoid unless I'm testing it the wrong way.


----------



## HarveyW

Howdy Eligio, welcome to the tractor forum.

It sure sounds like your fuel solenoid is not working. When you tested your fuel solenoid with the battery, did you have the case grounded?


----------



## eligio pena

Yes sir, I placed jumpers from the solenoid frame that was bolted to the engine block directly to the negative post of the battery and another jumper directly from the positive post to the solenoid's quick connect.


----------



## marc_hanna

Yup, sounds like a bad solenoid. Just replace it.


----------



## eligio pena

I've cleaned up the solenoid and sprayed some WD40 on the plunger and worked it free. I got it to work by wiring it directly to the battery. But when I installed it, it still wouldn't shut down the tractor.

Does anyone know if or where the timer relay is located? I'd like to check it out before dropping $80-100 at the dealer for a new fuel solenoid.

Thanks!


----------



## marc_hanna

I’m not sure why there would be a timer relay on the shut-off solenoid. On the glow plugs yes. 

Have you measured the voltage across the terminals on the solenoid to confirm the power is cut when you turn off the key?

Relays on the Kioti can be mounted in the dash, on the side of the motor, or on top of the fuel tank. I’ll take a look at mine, even though its not the same model, they engineers often use similar layouts.


----------



## marc_hanna

Here's where mine is located:


----------



## eligio pena

Thanks, I'll look around and see if I can locate it.


----------



## HarveyW

My first thoughts were just like Mark Hanna's.... a timer relay is for glow plugs, and this is true.

But I have an old Kubota that had a computer controlled fuel shut-off solenoid. When I turned off the key, the computer energized the fuel shut-off solenoid (for about 5 seconds) to kill the engine. After killing the engine, the shut-off solenoid was released for the next start-up. Maybe Kioti has developed a similar system??


----------



## eligio pena

Yes! That is what I have discovered on other tractor forums. The solenoid's rod extends to shut off the fuel and then releases after a few seconds. That is the timer relay that I'm trying to locate. I found Youtube that the Kioti DK35 has the timer relay behind the console on the right side.


----------



## eligio pena

Found the dang timer relay behind the radiator overfill!


----------



## marc_hanna

Good work. It sounds like you’ve found the culprit. 

Come to mention it, I think my little GR2120 has the same thing. It has a noticeable click a few seconds after shutting down.


----------



## Timothy Todd Schwartz

marc_hanna said:


> Good work. It sounds like you’ve found the culprit.
> 
> Come to mention it, I think my little GR2120 has the same thing. It has a noticeable click a few seconds after shutting down.


Marc I am thinking about getting the 2020 GR2120 with the snowblower . There is not much out there on these tractors so was wondering how your blower works.


----------



## marc_hanna

The blower gets a lot of use in the winter. It’s a pretty capable machine. It blowS through wet heavy snow that is 8” deep at full speed, whereas, I do sidewalks that 24-36” deep (after the road plow has piled it up there) at a significantly reduced speed. I have just the manual chute adjustment and I get by with it, but it would definitely be advantageous to have the electric one.

First season, I sheared a lot of pins, but part of that was because I had the feet set too low and I was picking up a lot of large rocks. Since then, I only sheered one pin, and that was when I hit a telephone book buried in the snow.

I have just the turf tires, with 120-lb weights on the back, and no traction issues. No chains necessary, and I encounter all sorts of conditions - snow, ice, slush . . . 

My only complaint is that in the up position, the blower doesn’t have a lot of ground clearance. But there is a quick attach system available also, that appears to provide a little more clearance.

It’s definitely a machine that I would recommend, especially for the price. All in, tractor, blower and 54” deck was $15,000CAD including the taxes ($13,000 before taxes). 3-year warranty unlimited hours.


----------

